# MiGi cube self sustaining Marine ecosystem???



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.inaisle.com/migicubeselfsustainmarineeco-systemwithblacksandfreepriorityshi.aspx

Anyone have one of these? To me it sounds a little too good to be true. Anything that suggest NO WATER CHANGE seems to bother me. Opinions please?


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Features:

* Mini Eco-System with Marine Creatures.
* Perfect Pets for Kids and Adults in Office, Home, or Classroom
* No Feeding, No Water Change. Technically carefree

What is MiGi Cube Eco-System?

The MiGi Self-Sustaining Marine Ecosystem reproduces the extreme natural living environment of Hawaiian lava formed ponds in which these tiny Scarlet Shrimps (maximum growth: 0.5") live and thrive. These shrimps have adapted and evolved over the millennia in order to survive in some of the most challenging environments. Their natural habitats range from pitch-dark lava caves beneath the ocean floor to solar-heated puddles in decomposed lava fields. When introduced into the MiGi Ecosystem, the Scarlet Shrimps have been known to live for many, many years with only a minimum of attention!

The Scarlet Shrimps that live in the MiGi Ecosystem are quite comfortable. The Scarlet Shrimps in each MiGi Ecosystem are hand-raised in captivity, so that there is no harm to Scarlet Shrimp habitats in the wild. Scarlet Shrimps are only allowed to be hand-raised and aqua-cultured. They are not allowed to be harvested from the wild by the U.S. government or United States Department of Interior.

How Does MiGi Cube Eco-System Work?

Exposure to a few hours of light per day will cause green algae to grow in the MiGi Ecosystem, providing the Scarlet Shrimps with their food source. The light source may come from indirect sunlight (very important) or virtually any type of artificial room lighting, including ordinary light bulbs and fluorescent lamps.

Therefore, the MiGi Ecosystem require NO FEEDING!

Scarlet Shrimps are scavengers and filter feeders and they clean up after themselves and continue to maintain the quality of the water throughout their lifespan.

Therefore, the MiGi Ecosystem require NO WATER CHANGE!

MiGi Cube Eco-System is great!

The MiGi Ecosystem is truly one of the most unique, and certainly one of the most low-maintenance, marine aquarium in the world. You can leave the MiGi Ecosystem in the office, dorm room, home, classroom, and leave it for days, weeks or years without any worries or care. You can go your vacations or business trips without any worries. MiGi Ecosystems are known as the "Perfect Pet"!Their life expectancy is between 4 to 6 years but they are known to live much longer if exist in proper environment. Scarlet Shrimps are asexual so they are capable of reproducing (Carrying many eggs..) on its own! 

MiGi Ecosystem is certainly one of the most unique gift you will find for your loved ones, friends, or yourself. Many people buy these MiGi Ecosystem as holiday gifts, birthday gifts, corporate gifts (Banks, Insurance Companies, Realtors,...etc.), fundraising, Secretary/Boss Day, wedding favors,...etc. Many teachers also find MiGi Ecosystem as great education tool in the classrooms and labs.

** For large quantity purchase for wedding favors or as corporate gifts, please feel free to give us a call and discuss special bulk price! We can tailor to your needs and make them just for you!

** For educational purpose (classrooms, labs, communities) or fundraising, we will be glad to work with you and help you achieve your goals! (Please call/email us if you are a teacher and would like to display one in your classrooms)

Also, Feng Shui experts say it is the “Perfect Feng Shui Remedy” that combines both energy and light which provides the principles of balance to all aspects of living.



Package Contains:

* MiGi Cube (5-1/8in. H x 2-1/4in. W x 2-1/4in. D) made with high quality acrylic material.
* 4-5 Scarlet Shrimps
* A hand-picked Sea Fan (food source where algae will produced from)
* A bottle of specially formulated water suitable for the Scarlet Shrimps to live
* A funnel for you to migrate the Scarlet Shrimps into the Cube
* Black Sand (optional White Sand, White Rocks, Green Rocks, Aqua Rocks, Purple Rocks, Pink Rocks, Orange Rocks are also available.



Note: MiGi Cube will be packed in sturdy foam box and shipped via USPS Priority Service to maintain the best condition during transit. Please read our return policy for Live Marine Items. This item is not only available for customers in Alaska and Hawaii


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

cajunmomof4 said:


> To me it sounds a little too good to be true. Anything that suggest NO WATER CHANGE seems to bother me.


My Opinion? I think you hit the nail on the head. Sounds a little hokey to me.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, but i did a little research and found these
http://www.eco-sphere.com/

same principle way more cost.


----------

